# Grizzles interested in Andray Blatche?



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562300628790411264


----------



## RollWithEm

I guess he could take Leuer's minutes, but he'd still be their 4th big slash injury replacement at best.


----------



## Diable

Have they got an money to give him above the minimum? Team that needs him the most is the Clippers, but they'd have to dump salary before they could give him anything above the veteran's minimum


----------

